# What job do you do?



## kityuser (16 Nov 2004)

just interested to see what everyone does for a living..

I`m a IC design engineer, designing microchips for the comms industry (mainly modems and baseband processors)

steve


----------



## Vormulac (16 Nov 2004)

VLSI design was always my favourite subject on my degree course, so I'm quite envious! 

My years of electronics related studying have naturally led me (via several years as an automotive engineer for a certain well know Essex based car company) to a job as a database analyst for a London university. Obviously... :? 

V.


----------



## blurk99 (16 Nov 2004)

Biomedical scientist specialising in diagnosis of bleeding disorders, used to be blood transfusion but i gave that up when i moved to Oxford...

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (16 Nov 2004)

Doughnut tester and tea taster extraordinaire...


----------



## Neil (16 Nov 2004)

Naval Architect, so if you're having trouble with your fleet of containerships & bulk carriers, you know who to PM :wink: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Newbie_Neil (16 Nov 2004)

I run a small software company.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Vormulac (16 Nov 2004)

Crikey, with this bunch on board we could take over the world! 
One workshop at a time... :wink: 

V.


----------



## Johnboy (16 Nov 2004)

Automotive design engineer. Mostly injection moulded plastics bits for the last few years. All done on CAD now, no more drawing boards.

John


----------



## StevieB (16 Nov 2004)

Molecular geneticist, currently Stroke Genetics but 5 years in Cancer Genetics before that.

Steve.


----------



## woodshavings (16 Nov 2004)

Technology business consultancy - you know, borrow your watch to tell you the time!


----------



## ike (16 Nov 2004)

Neil wrote:



> ...Naval Architect,...



Do you get days when you get that sinking feeling? :roll:  

Ahem, I am an unemployable, single parent with no skills whatsover except fathering children (currently 8) and I get £35,000 p.a. in state benefits including a paid-for package holiday (which is a basic right anyone has to claim in my difficult circumstances) from you taxpayers, for simply breathing. :shock: 

Oh, and I do a bit of designwork, technical authoring and woodwork on the side. :wink: 

Ike


----------



## Anonymous (16 Nov 2004)

Used to be a design engineer specialisng in electronics design and computer/embedded control systems. Degree is in applied control engineering

Now working as a lecturer at one of UKs top 10 universities specialising in computer control of dynamic equipment, embedded control, image processing and instrumentation

Edited for spelling


----------



## Knot Competent (16 Nov 2004)

I design and make plugs from which glassfibre vivariums are manfactured. It's brilliant because it gives me all the excuses I need to spend as much time in my workshop as I want. And as the business grows it'll mean more money to spend on TOOLS!!!

Regards, John


----------



## Neil (16 Nov 2004)

ike":3feuqnmm said:


> Do you get days when you get that sinking feeling? :roll:


Frequently, Ike, frequently... :roll: 

NeilCFD


----------



## Martin (16 Nov 2004)

I'm a software engineer, working in the Space (i.e. satellites, ground control segments, satcoms etc.) and Defence areas.

Mostly working in the UK, but in the past have travelled abit, primarily in Europe in support of space work. My most exotic work location was a 6 week stint in French Giana (near Brazil - up and to the right abit), installing & testing a range safety system for Ariane satellite launchers.


----------



## johnelliott (16 Nov 2004)

I make kitchens, sometimes just doors and drawer fronts, sometimes the whole thing. I work in birch ply and ash-veneered MDF. It's woodwork, Jim, but not as most of those on this forum know it. Making doors isn't as much fun as one would think when one has a pile of 50 styles and 50 rails to work through. Still, it's better than working for a living.
John


----------



## Midnight (16 Nov 2004)

Senior Wireman....
I assemble, wire and commission control systems for remotely operated submarines used primarily in offshore support...


----------



## DaveL (16 Nov 2004)

Technical Consultant in the IT industry and yes I do do things :shock: 

I have a small third line support team that help to keep a second line help desk on the rails :roll:


----------



## UKTony (16 Nov 2004)

International Globe trotting superstar......or Salesman


----------



## cd (16 Nov 2004)

software developer databases mainly, not very interesting but it pays the bills.... (most of them anyway :lol: )

cd


----------



## Bean (16 Nov 2004)

I'm an Engineer, mostly mechanical but I also do a bit of application programming, tool/machine design and process improvement not to mention cost control. Its the benifit of working for a small global multinational company :roll: ............oh yes i also try to do some work as a youth leader when i'm not wood working

Bean


----------



## DAZB (17 Nov 2004)

Good old fashioned honest and hard working Joiner. Became a fully skilled Slater & Tiler after leaving school and moved into Joinery after 5 years . Self taught and 12 years later I've got my own construction company with a team of 6 tradesmen and do everything from Joinery through to Decorating working mainly for 3-4 certain Property Developers who give me 80% of my work right now. I also buy and renovate property for my own means and have a 5 bed detached house which I rent out ( I call it my pension fund ). I have a Workshop which is kitted out with all the machinery for window and kitchen manufacture too but I haven't had much time in it of late. I hope , in the New year , to keep a Bench Hand Joiner busy making windows , doors , kitchens etc...


----------



## chiba (17 Nov 2004)

Write Java on Oracle and manage a development team building websites for a financial company in Tokyo. Currently looking to move to back to the UK and find a job in the country someplace, because 7+ years of concrete life has finally (and quite unexpectedly) got to me. :shock: Need some green! PM me if you're hiring... :wink:


----------



## Sgian Dubh (17 Nov 2004)

Well, I used to be a furniture designer and maker full time. I showed, and still show my work in galleries and the like, and continue to build to order when I feel in the mood and the price is right. There are advantages to being an amateur I've discovered-- such as being choosy about what work and clients I take on. 

I closed my business in the US to move back to the UK to take up a job offer teaching the subject full time-- there's only so much of life in America a full blooded Brit can take, ha, ha. 

Now I do designing and making on the side to suit my full-time work, and write articles on the subject from time to time.

I often think that being a self employed designer/maker is easier than teaching. It's almost certainly less work.

But I do get a real kick when a student 'gets it'. Slainte.


----------



## Drew (17 Nov 2004)

I started of as a joiner and drifted through stacks of jobs sometimes to different aspects of my trade but most times to please myself (fishing instructor on the Spey and things like that). Went back to Uni over twenty years ago (sob) and qualified as a stained glass artist and have enjoyed being a self employed skint artist since.

Drew


----------



## tx2man (17 Nov 2004)

I am a Bio-Technical Transport Consultant :lol: 

TX


----------



## kityuser (17 Nov 2004)

blimey, apart from the obvious chippies we have a hell of a lot of "professional" people in here!

I get the feeling that (like me) most people enjoy the "rawness" of woodworking after all that mucking about with computers and transistors and stuff.

after all..... a bit of wood does`nt crash or need upgrading (constantly).

a more interesting extension to this thread would be:

"what do you do for a job, and what would you like to do........"

personally I love my job, but given the time and the right break I`d love to go pro on the guitar.

steve


----------



## CYC (17 Nov 2004)

We have a seriously strong brain power on this forum.
With all those impressive titles I am too shy to tell what I do for money  



> "what do you do for a job, and what would you like to do........"


 I would love to not have to worry about money and spend my time renovating hold houses in France (at my own pace :wink: ). And then feel it up with home made furniture.
Better go get one of those Lotto tickets...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

kityuser":24dd9rw3 said:


> "what do you do for a job, and what would you like to do........"
> 
> steve


University lecturer and university lecturer  My perfect job (apart from the long hours!!)

I would never consider woodworking/furniture making as a career, it's my hobby!!


----------



## Aragorn (17 Nov 2004)

I'm an acupuncturist. Four years training and a couple of years in practice is finally starting to pay off :roll: at the expense of my other job, mind you: woodwork  
In a years time I hope not to need to do any woodwork for paying the bills. What job would I _like _to do? I'm already doing it


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

General handyman. "Glue it, screw it, do it" at your service 

And BTW I note the learned souls we have on this thread who are from an IT background. Until a couple of years ago I had worked in IT for 25+ years. It was good at the beginning but got progressively worse - as far as I was concerned. Back in the late 70's people generally didn't have a computer on their desks, they had a terminal to a mainframe if they were of an elevated position within a company otherwise they shared a terminal in the middle of the office floor, and email let alone the Internet hadn't been invented.

Those days are long gone unfortunately. I preferred the good old days, much less stressful all round. Things like mobile phones have made things considerably worse because you can't jump in your car and have a peaceful 3 hour drive to a destination any more. And it used to be nice stopping off somewhere in the countryside for a quick bite to eat without your office being able to contact you.

Andrew


----------



## Vormulac (17 Nov 2004)

I always fancied being an International Man of Mystery, but the careers adviser said my physics wasn't up to it...


----------



## kityuser (17 Nov 2004)

andrew

I think that you`ll find thats synonymous of modern life. I`m seriously considering getting rid of my mobile, home pc, sky tv...... the lot.

Its all too stressful.

Books, woodworking, music (playing and listening) and lots of pets.
It HAS to be the way forward.

steve


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

Jack of all trades  and master of a few :lol: 

Primarily, international strategy consultant, mostly in the IT field these days. Also, bit of a property developer/speculator, and a hypnagogic imaging (tm) therapist (http://www.hypnagogicimaging.com). Oh yes, I do a bit of woodwork in my spare time, too... Getting ready to retire from the ratrace and just do what *I* want to do for a change!

What's wrong with turning your mobile phone off when driving or at lunch? I do -- and it's off between about 6pm and 9am. Unless of course it's for my convenience!


----------



## Signal (17 Nov 2004)

Seems I'm the only one working in IT who enjoys it so far :lol: 

Started off as an electronics design engineer, worked at an company designing automotive stuff and lighting stuff. Then to Beechams, hated it,
then designing phones. Finally woke up an realised i was being treated like mud and went into IT, why I didn't do it in the first place lord only knows. Been behind a computer in one form or another for the past 28 years. Worked as developer in the city for a couple of years and then jumped ship and set up in business with a friend.

Do support and consultancy for SME and bespoke development and integration work and I love it 

Signal

Perhaps we should do a poll to see how many IT Techos are into wood, thinks its a reflection on the stress of the job myself.


----------



## Adam (17 Nov 2004)

I'm an electronics engineer - doing hardware design. I like my job, but agree, creating things on a screen all day isn't quite the same as making something in front of you - and something which reflects your efforts immediately.

Adam


----------



## mudman (17 Nov 2004)

Another IT bod here.
After leaving college I sort of fell into IT. Started 16 years ago in the days of green screens and like Andrew says, it was a lot more fun then. Been a freelancer for the last 7 years or so and currently working as a Systems Analyst within the life and pensions side of a very large financial company.
Do I like it? No. Trouble is with a mortgage, wife and kids, you can't just chuck it all in and try out a different career (not if your wife has anything to do with it you can't).
Wouldn't mind doing woodwork for a living, if I was good enough. What I'd really like is to be in a position where I can wake up and say "What shall I try today" and not have to worry if it works out or not.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

Your comments about the mortgage are very apt. And it is a problem. But fortunately we've got lots of equity in our house so can downscale to pay off the mortgage sometime in the next 5 years or so - when the kids have finished their education.

I was about to use the phrase "I was fortunate....", but on 2nd thoughts that wouldn't be very nice.

I found myself in the position nearly 3 years ago where both my parents passed away in quick succession, and got some inheritance. Not a huge sum of money, but it helped. Using that I was able to take some time off work without worrying about paying the bills. And it allowed me to get started doing what I do now. If I hadn't had that contribution I couldn't have made the jump.

But given a free choice I'd still be in IT and with a couple of parents to care for.

Andrew


----------



## dedee (17 Nov 2004)

IT Application Support - Finance Systems. Am more than happy to work a 9-5 (or less) Mon-Fri never wanted to work for myself - so far. Paid holidays, sick pay, pensions etc would be hard to achieve on a self employed basis. 
22 years with the same company & I miss the old green screens and telex machines and VMEmail.

Andy


----------



## mudman (17 Nov 2004)

dedee":3dla0h9u said:


> 22 years with the same company & I miss the old green screens and telex machines and VMEmail.
> 
> Andy



Careful we may be heading towards the long drop into nostalgia here. :shock:


----------



## kityuser (17 Nov 2004)

come on........ monoscan screens `an all

lets keep this clean  

steve


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

dedee":ilxcytjo said:


> Paid holidays, sick pay, pensions etc would be hard to achieve on a self employed basis



I don't think that's true at all. Permie staff are always complaining about how much money the contractors get, but the fact is that with that extra money the contractor gets to pay for his holidays, sick days and pensions.

The fact that the contractor may have a flash car in the car park is possibly indicative that he doesn't take much holiday, or isn't doing much for his retirement. He is able to make those decisions for himself.

Let's look at a bad hair day for you. Say the company you work for gets taken over and you are surplus to requirements? You'll get a decent sized cheque. But how will that help you get a new job in a very competitive world? The contractor will always be better equipped to deal with that situation because that's what he does every so often anyway - contract renewals and perhaps seeing new pastures from time to time. It's much easier for a contractor to face up to being unemployed than it is a lifer who has never had to find another job.

I got pushed into self-employment following enforced redundancy. That is, I didn't make the choice myself because like you I didn't feel I could survive without BigCo looking after me. But this turned out to be one of those events in life that were designed to help me, for which I am grateful.

I much prefer self-employment to having a boss tell me when I can take days off. And giving me a totally pointless performance evaluation each year trying to find boxes to tick so that he can keep my pay rise to a minimum.

Andrew


----------



## dedee (17 Nov 2004)

Andrew, 

I understand totally what you are saying hence the "so far" in my earlier mail. Come next summer I expect my number will be up and I'll have to re-think.

On the nostalgia front what I really miss is the twice a day commute around the Wandsworth one way system and the smell of beer. Even at 7am the scent from the Young's Brewery was welcome.

Andy


----------



## mudman (17 Nov 2004)

HandyMac":spnnmb72 said:


> -- snip lots of stuff that I agree with --
> 
> I much prefer self-employment to having a boss tell me when I can take days off. And giving me a totally pointless performance evaluation each year trying to find boxes to tick so that he can keep my pay rise to a minimum.
> 
> Andrew



Absolutely.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

Mod note

Let's not dive into a self employed 'v' employed argument eh?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Nov 2004)

independent financial advisor here.


----------



## Waka (18 Nov 2004)

I work for one of those well known American Oil Companies, presently located in the Delta area Nigeria working a schedule of 28 days on 28 days off type thing.

First degree is in Earth Science with post grade in Safety Management, present job is Safety Engineer. Can't really complain because it pays the bills, but my preferred job is to retire to my narrow boat and workshop.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Nov 2004)

Waka":1v2nvq4w said:


> I work for one of those well known American Oil Companies, presently located in the Delta area Nigeria working a schedule of 28 days on 28 days off type thing



One of my customers earlier this year was on that sort of arrangement. Must admit, from what he was telling me Nigeria wouldn't feature on my preferred list of places to visit.

I'm sure it's an okay sort of place, but perhaps not quite as nice as I am used to in the UK.

Andrew


----------



## Philly (18 Nov 2004)

Hi All,
I work for a small firm doing property maintenance for retail businesses and disabled access ramps. Spend most of the day in front of the monitor and the rest on the road doing site visits.
Not as exciting as some of you superstars, but it pays the bills-and my credit card!!! (mostly :roll: )
cheers
Philly


----------



## beech1948 (19 Nov 2004)

Hi All,

I used to work in IT as a Marketing Diurector but have moved over the past three years to being an executive coach, life coach and consultant. The varioety is great and I get paid to do something I would do for free...whooppeeeeeeee!.

best regards all


----------



## tx2man (19 Nov 2004)

CYC wrote


> I am too shy to tell what I do for money



Phew :roll: I thought the words 'boy' and 'rent' were
on the way :wink: 

TX


----------



## CYC (19 Nov 2004)

ahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhaha


----------



## Adam (19 Nov 2004)

tx2man":3613c2oo said:


> CYC wrote
> 
> 
> > I am too shy to tell what I do for money
> ...



Come on tx2man, you can see from CYC's avatar, he's actually a rocket launcher tester!

Adam


----------



## kityuser (19 Nov 2004)

the safety goggles are a bit over the top :shock: 

why does he need "plugging in" :lol: 

steve


----------



## CYC (19 Nov 2004)

It's new technology I am not allowed to speak of :!:


----------



## Adam (19 Nov 2004)

CYC":1g15av12 said:


> It's new technology I am not allowed to speak of :!:



Taliban Rocket Launchers Simulation and Training Services Ltd isn't it? :? :roll: 

Adam


----------



## Taffy Turner (19 Nov 2004)

It is obviously a "virtual reality" bazooka! :shock: 

Does that mean that it only "virtually" kills people???? :evil:


----------



## kityuser (19 Nov 2004)

new controller for PS2

:shock:


----------



## Vormulac (19 Nov 2004)

It's an ordinary bazooka and pair of goggles, but the user is clearly operating new Mk2 Electric Eyeballs.


----------



## Midnight (19 Nov 2004)

naaaaa.... it uses bio gas as propellant....


----------



## Signal (19 Nov 2004)

LSLIWMS


----------



## cambournepete (19 Nov 2004)

Software here, working for a company that does software and hardware for mobile phones so please dont' stop using them just yet :wink: Been doing it for 19 years and am bored stupid with it. Only another 20ish years to go before I can retire .

What would I like to do - be one of the idle rich, although I doubt I'd be idle for long...


Pete

PS Signal - what's "LSLIWMS" mean ?


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Nov 2004)

LSLIWMS - Pardon :?:


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Nov 2004)

LSLIWMS

Large Scale Lazy Indolent Woodworker Making Sawdust?


----------



## Alf (19 Nov 2004)

I have it on good authority it's Laughed So Long I "had a small accident" My Self. Sorry you asked now...? ('Cos I am)






Cheers, Alf


----------



## Signal (19 Nov 2004)

Sorry would of replied sooner but I dont seem to be getting any new post messages at the moment (CHARLEY!!!!)

Alf has relayed the very polite version for me, probably for the best :wink: 

Signal


----------



## PitBull (19 Nov 2004)

Following a failed attempt at being a world-class Squash player (!) I've been in IT since 1990. Background is in Software Engineering, but more recently I have been doing Release Management, ClearCase Administration and Build Management. After 3 redundancies from 3 failing telecoms companies in the past 4 years, in May this year I skipped off to Switzerland to try the banking industry for a bit of variation. So far so good, and the skiing season has just begun 

BTW If anybody knows a competant Release Management + ClearCase Admin + Build Management person with excellent Unix skills looking for a job - we have an position open in Switzerland (Zurich).


----------



## mahking51 (21 Nov 2004)

I work as freelance film technician running the video assist desk on features and commercials and high budget pop promos. I specialise in underwater video transmission systems.

Film work is increasingly patchy so also have a small business buying live hand dived scallops and shellfish for sending to restaurants and large wholesale markets. This means that I can get to sea a lot in our RIB and keep the cobwebs away.

I run an ad in the local parish mag for odd job carpentry which gives a point to my favourite hobby.

Spent years as a charter captain on yachts in the Virgin Islands and love working for myself.

Dream is to build a HUGE workshop in my field out back of house if SWMBO will allow!


----------



## AlanG (21 Nov 2004)

Range technical officer; a fancy title for small arms ballistics and other related work.
Also run a business as a driving instructor. :shock: 
Work 7 days a week and have done for 18 years! 
What time is left is spent on family and hobby.

Alan


----------



## devonwoody (22 Nov 2004)

I retired voluntarily at the age of 32, that was 35 years ago.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Nov 2004)

served appreticeship as cabinetmaker/joiner.various jobs in the trade for25 years had a change of direction for a few years then took degree and became a teacher of cdt.since retired ,this is the best job i ever ahd


----------



## Nigel (23 Nov 2004)

I started my career as an electrician and with different training courses and jobs the last one for 27 years I have reached the dizzy hights of being authorized to control and switch the 33000v electrical network of a place many of you will fly from on holiday, I work 12hour shifts night or day and my base is a control room where I operate many of the systems you guys seem to have designed, over 14 different systems,but the good news is it is only 40 weeks to retirement  when I will be a free agent to follow my interest in woodwork which will be a another post asking your advice on courses

nigel


----------



## Jake (23 Nov 2004)

Lawyer 

*ducks*


----------



## Signal (24 Nov 2004)

quack quack


----------



## Midnight (24 Nov 2004)

shoot da wabbit......not da duck.....?????????????????


----------

